# High Life: Deutscher Kinotrailer zum Science-Ficition-Drama



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *High Life: Deutscher Kinotrailer zum Science-Ficition-Drama* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *High Life: Deutscher Kinotrailer zum Science-Ficition-Drama*


----------



## Pu244 (5. März 2019)

In der ersten Sekunde habe ich "Half Life: Deutscher Kinotrailer zum Science-Ficition-Drama" gelesen.

Das wäre wenigstens etwas, dass ich mir potentiell ansehen würde.


----------



## forg1vr (5. März 2019)

Pu244 schrieb:


> In der ersten Sekunde habe ich "Half Life: der Film gelesen.
> 
> Das wäre wenigstens etwas, dass ich mir potentiell ansehen würde.



EY!!! GING MIR AUCH SO!

Hatte Half-Life gelesen, wurde für nen Moment super aufgeregt, bis ich dann den Titel richtig gelesen habe...


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2019)

Ging mir genauso!

Ja eine Half-Life Verfilmung wäre mega. Am besten gleich eine ganze Trilogie. Da schlummert sehr viel Potential drin.

Edit: Ne Serie könnte man davon auch machen!
Ist hier am Off-Topic. Ich mache gleich anderen Thread auf.

Topic: Von der Story finde ich den Film interessant. Ist mal was anderes!


----------



## Pilo (5. März 2019)

Half-Life³ confir....ähm...warte mal...


----------



## Pu244 (5. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ging mir genauso!
> 
> Ja eine Half-Life Verfilmung wäre mega. Am besten gleich eine ganze Trilogie. Da schlummert sehr viel Potential drin.
> 
> Edit: Ne Serie könnte man davon auch machen!



Aber der letzte Teil wird nie veröffentlicht, damit die Fans, halb angepisst und halb hoffend, zurückbleiben.


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2019)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Aber der letzte Teil wird nie veröffentlicht, damit die Fans, halb angepisst und halb hoffend, zurückbleiben.


Ja leider!


----------

